# Batman vs. Ironman



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

The oldest superhero war on the internet. 

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_mGtPJXQxg8I/S-ip9IFKw5I/AAAAAAAAADE/XxCtHjUGLwA/s1600/iron-man-batman.jpg

Both of them are billionaire genius playboy philanthropists who fight supervillans, are a part of a superhero team, have no super powers and largely rely on gadgets and their wits etc. 

*nerdapproved.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/iron-man-vs-batman-vs-spiderman.jpg?cb5e28

My answer is obvious:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a7/Batman_Lee.png

Why:

1. He is the goddamn Batman
2. Trained by Liam Neeson(movies)
3. Kicks Darkseid's ass(comics, animated series)
4. Cares about his friends and family and protects them by keeping their identities secret.
5. He is the goddamn batman.
6. He has a superior free flow combat style.
7. His arsenal of bat themed devices
8. He strikes terror into the hearts of crooks everywhere.
9. He is more than a person. He is an idea, a symbol...
10. He is the goddamn batman

Need I say more?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)

This image gives my answer 
*roflindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/560811_443016269067424_1712443508_n-600x720.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2013)

Batman obviously....


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> This image gives my answer
> *roflindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/560811_443016269067424_1712443508_n-600x720.jpg



Ouch. Thats harsh.


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 10, 2013)

IronMan


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

Why Iron Man Is Objectively Better Than Batman | Cracked.com


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 10, 2013)

Ironman Anyday!!


----------



## ©mß (Apr 10, 2013)

Iron Man no matter what he is best.
He has a light attitude mostly happy everytime.
And Batman's face is like reverse U.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

haha was gonna start this thread...

Iron Man easily, has a sense of humour instead of a guttural growl, Iron Man has Jarvis an AI also with a sense of humor, Batman has a butler who drinks stuff that tastes like shikakai (fernet branca). Plus Iron Man is richer. Iron Man also has a muuuuch more cutting edge man cave than Batman's.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

Both are in a league of their own.. Pointless "fight" IMO..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Iron Man can fly even in a plains, whereas Batman requires buildings to fly; or should I call it "Land in style".

> Iron Man has an inbuilt cell phone while Batman does not.

> Iron Man can watch movies or browse TDF while engaged in a combat, while Batman cannot.

> Iron Man has a semi-hot chick as a helper while Batman has an old saddy butler.

> Iron Man is powered by a "device" while Batman is powered by human grown "food".

> The Google Translate of Batman is "फ़ौजी का नौकर" whereas for Iron man it is "लोहे के आदमी".


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

-Iron man has a stylish moustache and goatee, whereas Batman doesn't.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> -Iron man has a stylish moustache and goatee, whereas Batman doesn't.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't beat Deadpool, all the way.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 10, 2013)

Even if its bruce wayne vs tony stark, its gonna be tony...


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

Tony can say 'I am Iron man' wearing with/without his Iron-man suit;
But Bruce can't say 'I am Batmaaaaan' without his Batman suit.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Tony can say 'I am Iron man' wearing with/without his Iron-man suit;
> But Bruce can't say 'I am Batmaaaaan' without his Batman suit.




+1 for that, and hes a million times more awesome.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Tony can say 'I am Iron man' wearing with/without his Iron-man suit;
> But Bruce can't say 'I am Batmaaaaan' without his Batman suit.



This sums it up:

*i.redsnapperverytasty.com/graphics/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/superman-batman-spiderman-iron-man-screw-it-500x636.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Tony stark can effect batman.

Tony stark can effect batman.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

Why we're limiting this thread to Ironman & Batman alone?
Won't people fight for their favorite superheroes?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2013)

Stark power all the way shooo 



harshilsharma63 said:


> > The Google Translate of Batman is "फ़ौजी का नौकर" whereas for Iron man it is "लोहे के आदमी".



lol 



Gearbox said:


> Tony can say 'I am Iron man' wearing with/without his Iron-man suit;
> But Bruce can't say 'I am Batmaaaaan' without his Batman suit.



I understood it after I read the next reply, but may be the reason lies in my not_so_much acquaintance with Batman.



Gearbox said:


> Why we're limiting this thread to Ironman & Batman alone?
> Won't people fight for their favorite superheroes?



Still Lohe ka aadmi


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Batman has better gadgets (Batputer, Batwing, Batarang). In quite a few comic lines Alfred had quite a sense of humour. Ironman endangers his friends and family by revealing his identity. He was pro superhero registration in the Civil War storyline and screwed spiderman over. Batman is the greatest detective in the world and a master of disguise. He tracks down and analyzes his foes rather than going in all guns blazing. Batman is still active when Bruce is out of commission. There can be multiple Batmans to deal with larger threats. He lead a revolution against the USSR lead by Superman. His amalgam combination is the Dark Claw(with wolverine). Batman relies on stealth rather than going in all guns blazing. He is in peak physical condition and would survive quite a few fights without his Batsuit(which may not even be armoured). He isn't an alcoholic who needs a life support system attached to him all the time. Batman has defeated Superman in combat and knows how to exploit weaknesses of stronger enemies to get them. Batman is a psychological tool as well as a physical one. Batman isn't bound to one person unlike Ironman. His girlfriend is Catwoman. He has an hotline to his office incase the city/would/universe is in trouble. He has a signal that can be used to call him anytime etc.

If you refer to the 60s live action series and the Animated series you will see that he does say that he is batman over the batphone many a times without his batsuit.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 10, 2013)

Screw BOTH
HULK FTW!!!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

*splashpage.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/040610_bigbang.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

the only league batman is in is the justice league, and it looks like that ^

no hulk, no deadpool... no scorpion or deathstrike or whatever, this is batman vs iron man, not who is your favorite superhero, or who is the best comic book figure 


batman is soo intense even when having a cup of tea, ironman is chilled out even in the heat of battle


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> the only league batman is in is the justice league, and it looks like that ^
> 
> no hulk, no deadpool... no scorpion or deathstrike or whatever, this is batman vs iron man, not who is your favorite superhero, or who is the best comic book figure
> 
> ...




Ironman is entirely dependant on his suit for battle. Batman can take his enemies without it. Damage Iron Man's suit and he is done for. Damage Batman's suit and he will still get up and kick your ass. Ironman is dependant on a computer to manage his suit. If he is DCd he will be unable to fight optimally. If someone damaged the batputer/embedded system during battle, Batman wouldn't really be affected. Batman can take on enemies unarmed and at close range while Iron Man depends on armen and long range weapons. 

Batman is someone who strikes terror into your heart not someone you have tea with.

In battle Batman would clearly win. Get in close range and jam a few batarangs into the arc reactor. 

In multiple arcs Bruce Wayne was able to screw Lex Luthor over with his wits and power. Stark doesn't compare.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2013)

Batman is more like a detective than a larger-than-life, asskicking superhero. Batman debuted in Detective Comics. 

My pick is Batman because he is still so much more without his suit and mask, while Iron Man is not as much.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

Ironman's very thoughts are augumented with jarvis, so much so that jarvis follows commands before they are given, batman is only human, cant think as fast as a machine

ironman invented a world changing power tech, batman never invented any world changing tech, and the tumbler, kevlar vest etc was developed by fox

Ironman makes his own stuff, batman depends on fox for all his goodies


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

Batman is Gay. 
Ironman doesn't.

Thread mooted.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Pwo6q.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

@Anorion, please add a poll to OP. That'd give some more view to the picture


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2013)

Batman is the most realistic and believable take on a superhero ever. Iron man on the otherhand appears too fictitious. An overdose of science fiction which applies to both jarvis and the arc reactor.
With that technology, stark would also had given mankind to explore beyond the confines of our solar system. The concept of arc reactor is too far fetched.

That said, DC characters always had an edge over marvel. Anyway take a look at the following:

Top 100 Comic Book Heroes - IGN

No superhero actually compares with superman and batman. Batman is too dark and gothic whereas superman is america's cultural icon.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Batman has better gadgets (Batputer, Batwing, Batarang). In quite a few comic lines Alfred had quite a sense of humour. Ironman endangers his friends and family by revealing his identity. He was pro superhero registration in the Civil War storyline and screwed spiderman over. Batman is the greatest detective in the world and a master of disguise. He tracks down and analyzes his foes rather than going in all guns blazing. Batman is still active when Bruce is out of commission. There can be multiple Batmans to deal with larger threats. He lead a revolution against the USSR lead by Superman. His amalgam combination is the Dark Claw(with wolverine). Batman relies on stealth rather than going in all guns blazing. He is in peak physical condition and would survive quite a few fights without his Batsuit(which may not even be armoured). He isn't an alcoholic who needs a life support system attached to him all the time. Batman has defeated Superman in combat and knows how to exploit weaknesses of stronger enemies to get them. Batman is a psychological tool as well as a physical one. Batman isn't bound to one person unlike Ironman. His girlfriend is Catwoman. He has an hotline to his office incase the city/would/universe is in trouble. He has a signal that can be used to call him anytime etc.
> 
> If you refer to the 60s live action series and the Animated series you will see that he does say that he is batman over the batphone many a times without his batsuit.




b!t(# Please, Iron man has Jarvis


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

How is it BS?

If Ironman is DCd from Jarvis in the movies, he is essentially screwed. Batman can work very well without Oracle/The Batputer. Batman is more than the suit/person inside the suit while Ironman is pretty much just the suit. 

Referring to the mainline post Infinite Crisis pre-Flashpoint continuity, Batman clearly designed everything he used and just sourced them through Wayne Tech which was controlled by Fox. In the standard Marvel continuity Jarvis is human butler, not unlike Alfred.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

What's the point of removing the main power of any superhero ? He won't be superhero then.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2013)

pls start a poll....it will decide who the winner is 



dashing.sujay said:


> What's the point of removing the main power of any superhero ? He won't be superhero then.



thats the point...Batman is much more than any of his suits, gadgets, etc. Ironman can be helpless without his suit.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't degrade the power of one, in order to show other higher.
Each are superior in their own aspects.

This question will be a never-ending battle.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> thats the point...Batman is much more than any of his suits, gadgets, etc. Ironman can be helpless without his suit.



Well, in this case you're removing super part from superheroes. This is not ethical. If this was the case, Hulk ftw !!


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

*thumb.kweeper.net/10/04/16/645b843728763ed09aa4a8d7b9a8ace2_h.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-_jUwSFTbFZs/UI69y3GOuJI/AAAAAAAADds/5dZzPoxTRKE/s1600/Iron+Man+vs+Batman+5.png


lol batman 



*static.fjcdn.com/large/pictures/f5/34/f5343c_3798179.jpg


Now that's Tony Stark's iishtyle 



*6 ways how ironman is better than batman*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

ionno, poll might kill discussion
if dead5 wants it, will add 

one of the older series (think it was Batman forever), Batman had a garage full of supercars and superbikes. the new ones, he has a diff lambo in every movie, whereas Iron Man has at least 3-4 supercars in the garage, and one of em is a prototype tesla roadster. 

the comic book series, the suit is a part of him, just magically comes on whenever he wants it. 

ironman made his suit from junk and missile parts. so if you strip both of them of everything, and put them in an island, think it will be stark who is resourceful enough to get out of there. 

batman has batarang, ironman has heat seeking missiles that shoot out and blow stuff up


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2013)

Its not like batman is less intelligent or has less access to futuristic weapons. Batman has more than one answer to ironman's heat seeking missiles. All of batman's manned vehicles has missiles with
several functionalities and not just the "blast on site" type. Future batman suit as seen in batman beyond can match even ironman's suit including power of flight,invulnerability and superhuman strength.

But ironman isn't a skilled fighter like batman. With a better suit, batman will simply own ironman in hand to hand combat. He even beat superman once ( Frank miller's version of *"The Dark knight returns"*). The animated movie shows this clearly.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]-GRG57PNdpg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]m0Fw3zuu4-A[/YOUTUBE]



Talk about intelligence, batman created kryptonite on his own using Wayne tech resources(When the original parts were lost or destroyed). Its like he created a new element unlike tony stark.
His IQ is said to match with one of the best intergalactic aliens out there. Once he managed to hack and override darkseid's hellspores in planet Apokolips. Even darkseid with all his fellow scientists were unable to stop the hellspores and was forced to negotiate with batman ( never done by a human before batman).
*Source* *-* Super/Batman Apocalypse. 

In the first episode of justice league TAS, batman was the one who saved everyone reversing the ion-charge of the alien device after studying it. Batman is one the few heroes who has the power to do almost anything when the situation arises and never tires. Even psychic villains have failed to get into batman's mind and corrupt him. Given the need, batman can design a better suit than ironman as he was able to build a suit to battle superman.


That said, i actually have to give credit to Robert downey junior for his fantastic portrayal of ironman. In comic books, ironman is not that great in terms of character but downey junior 
gave him a fresh take and meticulously sculpted a whole new character in ironman. I am a huge fan of Robert downey jr and very few actors can match his sense of humor followed by serious acting.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, in this case you're removing super part from superheroes. This is not ethical. If this was the case, Hulk ftw !!



it's more abt their abilities


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2013)

this thread is getting funnier to read.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

Batman can defeat anybody if given preparation time , he has defeat supes and Darkseid . It is apparent in a huge number of comic books. In a very old issue dont remember the name but it was one DC/Marvel Crossover Batman took on Hulk and he stood his ground .

The thing is in the Nolan Movies Batman was not the comic book Batman , In the movies, Batman has barely any fighting skill (in the comics he's a master of over 120 different martial arts, and I think in the movies it's just 3 or 4) and Iron Man has barely any other than the boxing training he has with Happy and some wrestling/MMA stuff on the side. The suit makes him fly much faster than Batman can run or his Batcycle/Batmobile can travel, BUT, Iron Man can be hacked. But in the movies, Bruce Wayne/Batman isn't made out to be extremely intelligent like the comics - that's what Lucius Fox is for.

SO, IMO this would be a great tie.

P.S. - @vickybat The Dark Knight Returns both parts were better than TDKR , dont you think.



Anorion said:


> the comic book series, the suit is a part of him, just magically comes on whenever he wants it.



Well that is because of the Extremis Virus inside of him , Iron Man 3 (Movie) is going to be based on this arc .

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremis_%28comics%29


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. - @vickybat The Dark Knight Returns both parts were better than TDKR , dont you think.



Well Nolan's version deviates quite a bit from the comics storyline. Imo you can't compare both.
Same can be said about the above frank miller's version when compared with conventional dc story arc.. Even in nolan's TDKR, batman is still seen as extremely intelligent as he fixed the auto pilot algorithm of the prototype
bat-plane. Even lucious fox wasn't able to fix that. I liked both the movies, each with a different taste.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

ironbat 

*i.imgur.com/HE1fn5D.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

Spoiler



*cdn.techgyd.com/IronManBatman.jpg


----------



## aal-ok (Apr 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Iron Man can fly even in a plains, whereas Batman requires buildings to fly; or should I call it "Land in style".
> 
> > Iron Man has an inbuilt cell phone while Batman does not.
> 
> ...



haahahahhahh good 1 all of them


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you put Stark and Wayne in the streets of a crime ridden area like Detroit or Gotham, wayne will be able to get out while Stark will be screwed. 

If Ironman was holding Batman like in an above image, batman would have jammed a Batarang(which is more of a Bat-shuriken nowadays)  into the arc reactor or otherwise done something to get out of there and glide to safety.

@rajatGOD521 I agree that the Miller continuity is the best. 

The nolan series took inspiration from multiple Batman storylines, with TDKR mainly taking inspiration from Millers' The Dark Knight Returns and Knightfall.

In a fight between MCU Ironman and Nolan Batman Ironman would win because his is more SF/Fantasy while Batman is more Fiction/Reality. If Batman knew he would be fighting iron man he would have prepared a Bat jammer to dc Jarvis from him and used a Bat magnet to immobilize him. Batman doesn't rely on the Batputer in the Batcave during his battles while Ironman relies on Jarvis. Batman can hack into Jarvis and screw Ironman over while hacking into the Batputer won't hinder Batman once in battle.  Hell, Jarvis is clearly connected to a public network while the Batputer isn't, so it is easier for Wayne to get into Jarvis than for Jarvis to get into the Batputer.  

Batman has shown a great degree of resilience and self control which Ironman hasn't.  Wayne has stood up to Luthor multiple times and won. Wayne even manages to take over multiple Luthor enterprises including the Daily Planet when he becomes president(Yes, that means Clark Kent's boss is Bruce Wayne). 

Batman has a huge collection of Batcars, Batplanes, Batcopters and Batcycles. Ironman has nothing that compares.


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Batman has a huge collection of Batcars, Batplanes, Batcopters and Batcycles. Ironman has nothing that compares.



Batman needs that huge collection, because he depends on them for travel, as well as for technical aids.
Ironman suit itself a huge gadget, he don't the array of vehicles, except for his luxurious hobby collection/


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2013)

Also if you take willpower into account, Batman survived the well Bane put him in.. He survived his spine being snapped in two and he gathered enough will to make it out alive..
Can Tony do all those ? Agreed he made a suit to get out of captivity but his condition wasnt as bad as Bruce Wayne


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> it's more abt their abilities



Cutting their abilities source and still talking about abilities ? What kind of comparison is this ?

That is like saying, dethrone obama and have a hands-on one-on-one, physically.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Batman needs that huge collection, because he depends on them for travel, as well as for technical aids.
> Ironman suit itself a huge gadget, he don't the array of vehicles, except for his luxurious hobby collection/



Well, Ironman is too centralized. If one part is screwed his whole thing is screwed, while if all the Batcars go out of order, Batman still has other bat-vehicles he can use. Stark has shown that he cannot protect his own suits while trying to get a Batsuit without being an authorized Batman is impossible. The Ironman suit has the disadvantage that it cannot be used to carry sidekicks/team mates to the destination while that is no problem for Batman's Batvehicles.

Batman has shown a great degree of self control while Ironman has none. Even poison ivy was unable to make Batman violate his central tenets while a bit of alcohol is enough to get stark.Batman is extremely psychologically resilient and was able to blackmail Ivy into submission. He is willing to exploit the enemy and get to them. He threatened the destruction of Apokolips to get to Darkseid.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Ironman dude, Batman is just a hype  whereas Ironman knows what he's doing  And ain't afraid to reveal his identity 



dead5 said:


> Well, Ironman is too centralized. If one part is screwed his whole thing is screwed, while if all the Batcars go out of order, Batman still has other bat-vehicles he can use. Stark has shown that he cannot protect his own suits while trying to get a Batsuit without being an authorized Batman is impossible. The Ironman suit has the disadvantage that it cannot be used to carry sidekicks/team mates to the destination while that is no problem for Batman's Batvehicles.
> 
> Batman has shown a great degree of self control while Ironman has none. Even poison ivy was unable to make Batman violate his central tenets while a bit of alcohol is enough to get stark.Batman is extremely psychologically resilient and was able to blackmail Ivy into submission. He is willing to exploit the enemy and get to them. He threatened the destruction of Apokolips to get to Darkseid.



Still Batman couldn't understand the Joker! Why so serious?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah batman survives. that's all he seems to do, painfully endure all the most horrible thing in the world. 
Ironman prolly just calls it a party. 

@ the graphic gearbox posted, the figures are in the right ballpark, ie ironman is richer than batman, but it skips over a whole ton of equipment on batman's side
it includes fox's warehouse full of stuff, as well as a murcielago, and the aventador 

on ironman's side it is missing the tesla roadster, and that old fashioned classic car donno which one it is


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ I wont take that graphic into account as there is no proper way to tell the cost of the fictional things everything apart from the real cars are a wild guess.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ I wont take that graphic into account as there is no proper way to tell the cost of the fictional things everything apart from the real cars are a wild guess.



Batman is only a Billionaire


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Ironman dude, Batman is just a hype  whereas Ironman knows what he's doing  And ain't afraid to reveal his identity
> 
> 
> 
> Still Batman couldn't understand the Joker! Why so serious?



Batman is unwilling to reveal his identity because he wants to protect his friends and butler. Ironman willingly puts his acquaintances in danger by revealing his identity. Due to Wayne not revealing his identity, if he is unable to be there, someone else can take his place and it will have the same effect. Due to Batman not being bound to a person he is able to work far into the future too, while after Tony Stark no one will be considered the true Iron Man. 

Nobody can analyze the Joker. Not even Ironman so it doesn't really count. He is too crazy for that.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Batman is unwilling to reveal his identity because he wants to protect his friends and butler. Ironman willingly puts his acquaintances in danger by revealing his identity. Due to Wayne not revealing his identity, if he is unable to be there, someone else can take his place and it will have the same effect. *Due to Batman not being bound to a person he is able to work far into the future too, while after Tony Stark no one will be considered the true Iron Man*.
> 
> Nobody can analyze the Joker. Not even Ironman so it doesn't really count. He is too crazy for that.



The same way people can't accept a Batman without a Bruce Wayne, though there have been episodes but _wo baat nahi hai_ . 
Who knows about the Joker! May be Tony Stark is more crazier than the Joker. The Joker might be tempted too much by the partying and all & finally Iron Man will bring him down .


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> The same way people can't accept a Batman without a Bruce Wayne, though there have been episodes but _wo baat nahi hai_ .
> Who knows about the Joker! May be Tony Stark is more crazier than the Joker. The Joker might be tempted too much by the partying and all & finally Iron Man will bring him down .



Uhh... The Dick Grayson Batman and Terry McGinnis Batman are accepted as real Batmen. The Batman Inc Batmen are accepted as real batmen.

Tony Stark is definitely not crazier than the Joker. He has been analyzed and exploited by SHIELD multiple times. If the Joker is tempted by the party he will take over it or go in and prank everyone. Considering how loose Tony Stark is after having a little alcohol and how none of his parties are without alcohol, there is no way he would be able to take the Joker down.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Uhh... The Dick Grayson Batman and Terry McGinnis Batman are accepted as real Batmen. The Batman Inc Batmen are accepted as real batmen.
> 
> Tony Stark is definitely not crazier than the Joker. He has been analyzed and exploited by SHIELD multiple times. If the Joker is tempted by the party he will take over it or go in and prank everyone. Considering how loose Tony Stark is after having a little alcohol and how none of his parties are without alcohol, there is no way he would be able to take the Joker down.



Thats what I said , although there have been Batmen after Bruce Wayne but more than 90% would accept Bruce as the real one. And it's of no use since only 1 Batman will fight against Iron Man. 
Tony Stark was in the lead in the movie Avengers. Now don't say that Joker will defeat them all.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

The joker wouldn't be able to finish them all. His last moments would go something like "HULK SMASH PUNY JOKER". My point was that Ironman isn't crazier than the Joker and can easily be analyzed by Batman and be defeated by him. In the Nolan movies, wayne did get to understand his motive. "Some people just want to watch the world burn"

I think you are confusing 'Real' with 'Primary'. All batmen are real, Wayne is the primary one.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Can anyone succeed Tony Stark? 
Batman had ample of time but couldn't "easily" defeat the Joker.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Thats what I said , although there have been Batmen after Bruce Wayne but more than 90% would accept Bruce as the real one. And it's of no use since only 1 Batman will fight against Iron Man.
> Tony Stark was in the lead in the movie Avengers. Now don't say that Joker will defeat them all.



think once in the batman/superman line, superman wears the batsuit and becomes superbatman or something


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ I wont take that graphic into account as there is no proper way to tell the cost of the fictional things everything apart from the real cars are a wild guess.



Not to mention that Alfred is a recurring cost, so he cannot be added to the estate value like that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Still Batman couldn't understand the Joker! Why so serious?



The Creators of Joker cant understand Joker , heck even Joker cant understand Joker, thats why he is my favorite villain.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

ah joker. a char very much like him is explored in detail in Arthur C Clarke's city and the stars. Khedron the Jester's role in society is to disturb the status quo, act as a starting point for new debates, something to shake up the routine that people with ordered lives tend to fall in. Basically, he is an agent of chaos to balance out what would happen if there was only order. 

both ironman and batman lost their parents. but ironman also has a broken heart, and needs a device to stay alive, so that's double sympathies for ironman. 

batman is the better brand, his logo has more recall value. ironman even have a logo?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

Batman is definitely the bigger and better brand. I didn't know an Iron Man existed until the first movie came out , seriously. Batman movies/shows have been forever, more than any other superhero. It's best exemplified by the number of people playing the role of Batman in Hollywood.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

Batmman animated series( came on CN) theme song is cool and so gadgetish and technicalish

Iron man armored adventures theme song is just iroooonnn maaaannnn....


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Batmman animated series( came on CN) theme song is cool and so gadgetish and technicalish
> 
> Iron man armored adventures theme song is just iroooonnn maaaannnn....



Yeah, CN used to show cool ads of that Batman series throughout the day


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

TBH, how batman was shown before the Nolans came into picture was just ridiculous. for correct debate we need to forget what has happened in last 10 years and go back to the root of the comic books.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

IRON MAN buttman supporters can B1tc/-/ please !'

regenerative armour, owner of stark industries, owns audi r8 v10, awesome home. and jarvis. ironman is happy go lucky. Batman talks like he has 

YOU HAZ BEEN WARNED ! 



Spoiler



*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/5861430272/h38BC3F17/


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Batman is definitely the bigger and better brand. I didn't know an Iron Man existed until the first movie came out , seriously. Batman movies/shows have been forever, more than any other superhero. It's best exemplified by the number of people playing the role of Batman in Hollywood.



Justice league series were aired on CN - Maybe that's why people remember/recognize Batman (in this case) as a bigger brand than Avengers-based Iron man.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

BTW Batman is son of Superman !!


Spoiler



*comicfoundry.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/batman-suparman-02a.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

batman is bi / gay ??... no offence homosexual people, but i think its not cool for a superhero to be.... 

*www.blooddirtandangels.com/wp-content/uploads/ao_blood/2012/07/gaybatman1.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

Technically/Militically, Ironman is sounder than Batman. 
Physically/Martially, Batman is sounder than Ironman.

The only thing they can be put together is - "*They're not super-borne's, but raised to Super-hero status because of their actions against evil*".
Period.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

iron man got training from captain america and he has special armour inside his skin.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 12, 2013)

IMO Both are in a league of their own.. Just fueling the fire.. Nothing does it better than infographics:


* Cost to Be Ironman *



Spoiler



*thumbnails.visually.netdna-cdn.com/the-cost-of-being-ironman_5051960285534.png





* Cost to Be Batman *



Spoiler



*www.moneysupermarket.com/money/images/batman-720.jpg






*Box Office Performance:*


Spoiler



*thumbnails.visually.netdna-cdn.com/marvel-and-dc-film-profits-budgets_50291a6c9b148_w1323.png


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> batman is bi / gay ??... no offence homosexual people, but i think its not cool for a superhero to be....
> 
> *www.blooddirtandangels.com/wp-content/uploads/ao_blood/2012/07/gaybatman1.jpg



Northstar from X-men also is Gay. Why sexuality matters, for being a Superhero?

*@ quagmire: Spoiler the pic.*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

Iron man wins by 1 digit

it matters for me, i prefer my superheroes to be staright. After all if you save a beautiful girl... you should get some reward 

tony stark is the 5th richest guy according to FORBES ! TAKE THAT BUTMAN 

*www.superherostuff.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/ironman-batman.jpg


there is method in chaos


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> TBH, how batman was shown before the Nolans came into picture was just ridiculous. for correct debate we need to forget what has happened in last 10 years and go back to the root of the comic books.



Absolutely Right. Though people here would have hardly read all the comics. It's a pretty huge database. I spent my childhood wondering who's more powerful: Nagraj or SC Dhruv.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

even Digit believes Batman is cooler than Iron Man. Don't believe me? I don't remember which volume, but the one released in the year Iron Man 1 came out was pretty Batman-sided.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

You can use Batman to prove the existence of God. You can't do that with Ironman.

*www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20130409.gif

Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/7686/6532236b6ab0455ca824bc3.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Nagraj or SC Dhruv.



I liked parmanu


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Absolutely Right. Though people here would have hardly read all the comics. It's a pretty huge database. I spent my childhood wondering who's more powerful: Nagraj or SC Dhruv.



Dhruv obviously because he can shoot knives with close eyes.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 13, 2013)

gearbox said:


> *img19.imageshack.us/img19/7686/6532236b6ab0455ca824bc3.png



*this 

pwned !         *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

^^in the earliest nagraj+dhruv comics nagraj was more powerful.in one comics he actually inspired Dhruv to improve his martial art style when they both were fighting against minions of super villain Miss Killer & Dhruv was exhausted but seeing Nagraj fight renewed his fighting spirit.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

haha make dhruv vs nagraj thread

Ironman made tech for S.H.I.E.L.D, X-men and the Avengers. They prevent the crime, Batman investigates it. 
Batman prolly will crawls over a wasteland with a magnifying glass and find out who did it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

here is my opinion:ironman indeed is a better scientist & may possess technological upper hand but like everyone(including even most ironman supporters)there is no denying the fact that batman is mentally superior(aka detective skills,strategy,psychological etc) & that is what matters.*if only criterion of winning would be devices/physical strength then superman would be mopping the floor with lex luthor without any effort every time but that is not the case.*its not like ironman is invulnerable or never beaten by everyone or has no personal weakness & batman can turn every one of his weakness into his weapon but tony stark can't do the same with batman.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> haha make dhruv vs nagraj thread



And the winner is...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> haha make dhruv vs nagraj thread
> 
> Ironman made tech for S.H.I.E.L.D, X-men and the Avengers. They prevent the crime, Batman investigates it.
> Batman prolly will crawls over a wasteland with a magnifying glass and find out who did it.



Justice League's equipment is made by Batman.


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6796761_700b_v3.jpg

L.H.S = R.H.S


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2013)

Remove the super out of both of them...and Batman still remains SUPER


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

Iron Man is just more cooler.
Batman is boring.





Spoiler



Just my views,please don't hit me with a batarang and beat me up


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Iron Man is just more cooler.
> Batman is boring.
> 
> 
> ...




[citation needed]

In all seriousness, I don't want this thread to devolve into claims that either Iron Man or Batman are cooler. I want it to be discussed who is the cooler one, backed by citations from comics, TV and Movies etc. (and then come to the conclusion that Batman is the right answer).


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 14, 2013)

Batman.
Even without suit, he can kick ass.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

Ironman has the hulkbuster armour just to take on the hulk, is Batman's kevlar good enough to withstand a hulk smash? Don't think so


----------



## msdravi (Apr 14, 2013)

Batman is Awesome! Only Scientific Powers


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Remove the super out of both of them...and Batman still remains SUPER




Remove super outof them stark is awesome!


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 14, 2013)

I really love JARVIS. 



Spoiler


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Ironman has the hulkbuster armour just to take on the hulk, is Batman's kevlar good enough to withstand a hulk smash? Don't think so



Batman's got brains to trap Hulk...


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2013)

^
Even Bane broke the Batman's back..
Think it of with HULK..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

Hulk anger. Hulk smash. Batman endure. Hulk smash again. Batman survive. smash. Batman evade. smash. Batman takes one for gotham...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Ironman has the hulkbuster armour just to take on the hulk, is Batman's kevlar good enough to withstand a hulk smash? Don't think so



If such situation arises, he can develop a bat hulkbuster armoured suit. Not a big deal at all.

Besides, he might also find a way to reverse banner's transformation and put him out of misery.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Ironman has the hulkbuster armour just to take on the hulk, is Batman's kevlar good enough to withstand a hulk smash? Don't think so



Well, Superman would mop the floor with Iron Man, while Batman can defeat Superman. Batman would evade the Hulks attacks. Being the dumb beast he is, the hulk would be extremely easy to trap. You can compare him to killer croc. Batan evades all of crocs attacks and takes him down stealthily.Hulk is bigger and dumber than croc. Batman would win.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

Iron Man likes to party & he is a billionaire he will keep a servant to work as Iron Man...

remove the machine heart from Iron Man & he is fussss......but as he has spare hearts with him


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Batman can use some sort of EMP to shutdown Ironman suit BOOM!!



And stark will've taken some prevention measures for it way before that.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 15, 2013)

his system is EMP Proof.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

All superheroes have one weekness otherwise villians will not get chance to stand against them...
moreover without villians superheroes are superzeroes....recession will hit them & they'll die of hunger


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Tony Stark himself is an Intellectual Inventor. All of his creations are his OWN - including JARVIS, while Bruce Wayne depends on Lucius Fox partly.
Am just comparing the technical expertise of T.S here, not to show B.W as lowbrow.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2013)

> In Grant Morrison's first storyline in JLA, *Superman describes Batman as "the most dangerous man on Earth,"* able to defeat a team of superpowered aliens by himself in order to rescue his imprisoned teammates.


surely that counts for something.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> surely that counts for something.



you do have a discerning eye, but you seem to miss the finer points 

ironman is not human, as least not in the technical sense.


----------



## Makx (Apr 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/10031d1366088197-batman-vs-ironman-529534_646174292066718_1263440771_n.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

Makx said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/10031d1366088197-batman-vs-ironman-529534_646174292066718_1263440771_n.jpg



Except for being the pacifist Wayne is, he would not make offensive tech such as Missiles. AFAIK, all of Wayne Techs Military contracts are defensive(armour, protection, vehicles etc.)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2013)

If someone can create a Marvel vs DC universe game, we can really see who kicks whose ass.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If someone can create a Marvel vs DC universe game, we can really see who kicks whose ass.



If you could have Gotham Comics in India, this is not a pipe dream 

All you need is a will to make it happen.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

It appears as though Iron Man's son is on the Batman side of this debate:

*bittenandbound.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/robert_downey_jr_01_wenn1938780.jpg


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ Link not working.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Imgur mirror:

*i.imgur.com/KJqFcHQ.jpg


----------



## Anish (Apr 20, 2013)

Stark is way cooler than Bruce Wayne.
Even without super powers, Stark is still a billionaire, Genius and a playboy (Avengers  )



Spoiler



Maria Hill: When did you become an expert in thermonuclear astrophysics?

Tony Stark: Last night. 

 Steve Rogers: Big man in a suit of armour. Take that off, what are you?

Tony Stark: Genius, billionaire, playboy, philanthropist. 

And thats awesome 



BTW, i like Bruce wayne too. But Stark wins the comparision.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anish said:


> Stark is way cooler than Bruce Wayne.
> Even without super powers, Stark is still a billionaire, Genius and a playboy (Avengers  )



That argument was already destroyed in the first page 



Vignesh B said:


> This image gives my answer
> *roflindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/560811_443016269067424_1712443508_n-600x720.jpg


----------



## Anish (Apr 20, 2013)

Stark pretty much keeps it to himself than to advertise 

Stark knows what he needs to know. JARVIS takes care of the rest (Way more than master Wayne)


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 20, 2013)

Batman ftw!!!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anish said:


> Stark pretty much keeps it to himself than to advertise
> 
> Stark knows what he needs to know. JARVIS takes care of the rest (Way more than master Wayne)



Well, that makes him too dependant on Jarvis. Batman could use his knowledge whenever he came across a problem even if he is not connected to oracle/the batputer/alfred. Ironman is screwed if he gets dc'd from Jarvis in that situation.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, that makes him too dependant on Jarvis. Batman could use his knowledge whenever he came across a problem even if he is not connected to oracle/the batputer/alfred. Ironman is screwed if he gets dc'd from Jarvis in that situation.



I think you've reiterated this more than twice already in this thread.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I think you've reiterated this more than twice already in this thread.



Yes, but this argument works against any argument that depends on Jarvis so there isn't much reason not to use it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

My intent was that any Jarvis post's poster should consider this counter-point and reconsider posting their argument


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 21, 2013)

One day JARVIS will f*** both the a**es..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> One day JARVIS will f*** both the a**es..



Erm who's the second ass?


----------



## n_iceman (Apr 21, 2013)

Batman fights enemies who are way cooler/powerful than ironman's. Ironman enemies are crappy. 

There is can be no misnomer with the batman. 
Batman is.. well.. The batman! 
Ironman can be the guy outside on the street ironing clothes. Istriwala.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2013)

There is a great villain in Iron Man , some people call him a terrurrrist , he considers himself to be a teachererrr .


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 21, 2013)

For me its the one who can beat the hulk!


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 21, 2013)

n_iceman said:


> Batman is.. well.. The batman!
> Ironman can be the guy outside on the street ironing clothes. Istriwala.




Weak argument. +1 for the lols though.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> For me its the one who can beat the hulk!



Betty Ross is the winner .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2013)

saikiasunny said:


> For me its the one who can beat the hulk!


Do you know the list includes Wolverine, Thor, Thanos, Galactus, Silver Surfer; most people from DBZ including Yamcha and Krillin; Superman; Ichigo Kurosaki, Byakuya Kuchiki, Kenpachi Zaraki, Genryusai Yamamoto (Bleach); Akainu, Aokiji, Kizaru, Enel, Ace, Whitebeard  and other Logia Devil fruit users (One Piece); Naruto (Kyubi-Chakra Mode), Raikage A, Tsuchikage Ohnoki (Naruto) etc.


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 22, 2013)

can batman take thors thunder attack ?(ironman took it and u know what happened)  
i think batman will be bat65 if he fights with thor.....

am just questioning as i lack of comic knowledge(only seen movies)


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

Shaktiman obviously.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

Neuron said:


> Shaktiman obviously.



+1 for "The SHAKTIMAN"


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 22, 2013)

**** man. I thought hulk was invincible!

Okay. Back on topic- batman for me!


----------



## ©mß (Apr 22, 2013)

Lols for Hulk=Invincible.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> can batman take thors thunder attack ?(ironman took it and u know what happened)
> i think batman will be bat65 if he fights with thor.....
> 
> am just questioning as i lack of comic knowledge(only seen movies)



Why not? If ironman can take it, so can batman. All it takes is a customized batsuit against thor. 

Btw, batman is not about an invincible superhero.


----------



## Anish (Apr 22, 2013)

Batman = awesome - (Lucious fox + Sir Alfred)
Ironman = awesome 

Batman - cares only for Gotham
Ironman - fights for the world.

Defeating LOKI needs presence of mind and skill. Not mastering several martial arts


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Why not? If ironman can take it, so can batman. All it takes is a customized batsuit against thor.
> 
> Btw, batman is not about an invincible superhero.



bane crushed batman with bare hands how can he withstand thors hammer ?


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm who's the second ass?



the batman


----------



## Anish (Apr 22, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> bane crushed batman with bare hands how can he withstand thors hammer ?



And that what gentlemen, we call invincible 

No matter how hard bats fans debate. One Bane is enough to bring him down.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 22, 2013)

Neuron said:


> Shaktiman obviously.



You made my day..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> bane crushed batman with bare hands how can he withstand thors hammer ?



Well bane got his ass whooped after that. All it took was one batman.

Well if you start bringing one by one marvel heroes, then we have a huge DC roster far larger than marvel.

For thor....hmmm we'll call captain Marvel. Pure of heart and devoid of all personal wants, he'll simply pick thor's hammer and give him a beating of his life.
Besides, captain marvel is as strong as superman and has no weakness to magic that thor brings.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you do decide to bring the Marvel roster in, DC has Superman. The worst damage Superman has ever sustained would be going into a "healing coma". Marvel heroes have sustained actual death. 

BTW, Thor is a god who works part-time as the protector of the earth. It would be incorrect to call him a superhero to say the least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2013)

dead5 said:


> DC has Superman. Batman is the only person who has ever defeated him.



Uuhhh, Darksied, Muhhamad Ali, Wonder Woman, and other DC characters also beat him.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Uuhhh, Darksied, Muhhamad Ali, Wonder Woman, and other DC characters also beat him.



Modified my post to remove incorrect information.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2013)

dead5 said:


> If you do decide to bring the Marvel roster in, DC has Superman. The worst damage Superman has ever sustained would be going into a "healing coma". *Marvel heroes have sustained actual death. *
> 
> BTW, Thor is a god who works part-time as the protector of the earth. It would be incorrect to call him a superhero to say the least.



Didn't Nolan killed Bruce Wayne in dark knight rises? Although they can come up with anything in the next film that bruce wayne survived and blah blah.

One example of a Marvel character's death, I remember, is of Spiderboy or Superboy (correct me).


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Apr 23, 2013)

Iron Man can build an army or armored robots, can't see Batman doing that


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 23, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Well bane got his ass whooped after that. All it took was one batman.
> 
> Well if you start bringing one by one marvel heroes, then we have a huge DC roster far larger than marvel.
> 
> ...



am nt bringing marvel heros,in avengers (fight between thor and stark)ironman got few heavy blws from thors hammer even after that ironman is fighting 
here what am asking is can batman take them?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Didn't Nolan killed Bruce Wayne in dark knight rises? Although they can come up with anything in the next film that bruce wayne survived and blah blah.
> 
> One example of a Marvel character's death, I remember, is of Spiderboy or Superboy (correct me).



Nope. 



Spoiler



In TDKR Wayne faked the death of batman and went to Italy with Selina Kyle(catwoman)





Lalit Kishore said:


> Iron Man can build an army or armored robots, can't see Batman doing that
> 
> View attachment 10138



But then we do have Nightwing, The various Robins, Batman Beyond, Batman Inc., Batgirl etc. who exist because of the Wayne Batman.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2013)

Batman's gear for ranged combat, batarangs and a grappling hook, ironman has repulsor rays and unibeam


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2013)

Ideologically, ironman is bullsh!t. If you want to compare heroes based on their abilities and powers there are plenty of them who are far better than marvel or DC characters. Take Dinkan for instance


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2013)

Offtopic: 



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310827_507164099338846_816527349_n.jpg



Seriously though, Ironman is cooler, but I don't like his attitude. Batman rocks.


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2013)

One simple thing: Batman can beat their enemies with his suit and gadgets. Ironman can do nothing when his suit gets discharged. 
Batman is original and innovative character by DC. Ironman is inspired by batman and boosted with American pop culture, a flirty playboy, more fake sci-fi so that young boys get more attracted to it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

Everyone likes Batman here.
If you think IronMan is better,you are a retarded kid 



rider said:


> One simple thing: Batman can beat *their* so many "batmen" can exist at the same time?enemies with his suit and gadgets. Ironman can do nothing when his suit gets discharged. What do you mean by "discharged"?
> Batman is original and innovative character by DC. Ironman is inspired by batman and boosted with American pop culture, a flirty playboy, more fake sci-fi so that young boys get more attracted to it.



replies in red



dead5 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is only 1 Robin at a time(all "robins" before the current one have died).BatGirl is no more......(Oracle),Nightwing/First robin = same guy(dick grayson)
All IronMan's "robots" co-exist(its not like one suit is destroyed or something) they are all there,at the same time
Oh, and IronMan also has


Spoiler



Rowdy Rhodey  aka WarMachine





dead5 said:


> If you do decide to bring the Marvel roster in, DC has Superman. The worst damage Superman has ever sustained would be going into a "healing coma". Marvel heroes have sustained actual death.
> Le Wolverine
> BTW, Thor is a god who works part-time as the protector of the earth. It would be incorrect to call him a superhero to say the least.
> Ares is a god who works part-time as a villain. It would be incorrect to call him a Super-Villain to say the least.



replies in red




*And btw We are talking about Batman vs Iron man not Wayne vs Stark*




Heres a quote from yahoo answers



> Either version, film or comics, Iron Man wins. If this were Tony Stark vs Bruce Wayne, that'd be different.
> 
> But, in the comics, Iron Man has the Extremis armor - which comes to his body and assembles on thought. It also connects him to satelites and he can see anything and everything across the planet and quite a bit of space - this also makes him think faster than any human [Batman] ever could. Not to mention the purely physical element. Iron Man can move more than 7 times the speed of sound, while Batman's peak speed is around 40 mph. Keep in mind that the speed of sound is 768 mph, so 7 x 768 = 5376 mph. Iron Man's missiles can fire much faster than Batman can move and they track their targets. Then he has the repulsors, which can knock down any cover Batman has. The suit also gives him super-strength (he can be as strong as a calm Hulk) and fight it out, man-to-man.
> 
> ...





Batman has to prepare before he fights an enemy(customized batsuit) else he gets his back broken  ,IronMan can face anything from Hulk to Superman and withstand direct hits(for a while  if not defeating his enemy Without running away)
Batman would have to run away to his BatCave and get Lucius Fox to make him a customized suit


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone likes Batman here.
> If you think IronMan is better,you are a retarded kid
> 
> 
> ...



One problem with the yahoo quote: *But in the movies, Bruce Wayne/Batman isn't made out to be extremely intelligent like the comics - that's what Lucius Fox is for.*

Simply not true. In the last movie, Lucius Fox is unable to get the autopilot of the bat to function properly because a better mind, a.k.a. Bruce's mind is needed. And later in the epilogue when he asks the scientists whether the autopilot could be fixed, the engineers say it already had been by Wayne.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> One problem with the yahoo quote: *But in the movies, Bruce Wayne/Batman isn't made out to be extremely intelligent like the comics - that's what Lucius Fox is for.*
> 
> Simply not true. In the last movie, Lucius Fox is unable to get the autopilot of the bat to function properly because a better mind, a.k.a. Bruce's mind is needed. And later in the epilogue when he asks the scientists whether the autopilot could be fixed, the engineers say it already had been by Wayne.



In rare cases like this,but mostly,Master Wayne's equipment it Maintained/modified/fixed by Fox
Why? Master Wayne is usually too busy
Beating guys to a pulp


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> In rare cases like this,but mostly,Master Wayne's equipment it Maintained/modified/fixed by Fox
> Why? Master Wayne is usually too busy
> Beating guys to a pulp



True, but that doesn't mean that Wayne is not more intelligent than Fox


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2013)

@CommanderShawnzer  

I use *their* to give more respect in desi style. Batman "hain". Batman "hai". LOL Sorry for that typo. 



> Ironman can do nothing when his suit gets discharged. What do you mean by "discharged"?


His suit gets discharged time to time. He is totally dependable upon his suit, without it he is nothing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you mean that it runs out of energy?


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you mean that it runs out of energy?



Yes, I mean energy discharged.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

rider said:


> @CommanderShawnzer
> 
> I use *their* to give more respect in desi style. Batman "hain". Batman "hai". LOL Sorry for that typo.
> 
> ...



lol
   
*EVIDENCE pls*


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> lol
> 
> *EVIDENCE pls*



I saw that in her first film.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

rider said:


> I saw that in *her *first film.



*His 
see IronMan 2.he makes a better and efficient arc reactor in that one
His suit now seemingly never runs out of energy

I don't get the point of comparing IronMan and Bats
its not like they have similar powers like say, DC's Arrow and Marvel's Hawkeye


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 24, 2013)

I find the recent love for Batman funny, previously he was just a Detective with gadgets... Nolan shows him is dark light, movie becomes sucess and suddenly Batman has become awesome.
DC always does that with their Super Heroes, When Superman was popular they Buffed him with insane powers like super weaving and Super thought, reading etc...
Now Batman is getting buffed so much its getting ridiculous, in one of his fights against doomsday, he suddenly has a super power which is kind of AGI+ and he is suddely able to dodge all of the attacks from dooms day...
I dont understand how he has time to design or create all the gadgets when he is roaming at night and acting rich guy during day.. And how the **** did he learn 76 martial arts without any supers powers (or gadgets like in matrix).
Batman is so ridiculous, hiding behind the farse of the most human super hero... but he has the most ridiculous super power... magically getting every gadget, idea or anything he needs during fights..

If you really want to compare super heroes, compare  them based on the powers assigned to them by the original authors... coz some writers add ridiculous powers and resources to Super heroes to make them awesome.... so that DC or Marvel can cash on their popularity...


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

^ The answer is Lucius Fox.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ The answer is Lucius Fox.



 because of Fox,Master Wayne learned 76 martial arts! 

Or Resh*ma* al Ghul popped a cable into Bats' head and uploaded 76 martial arts to his *Bat-*Brain(lol)(like Matrix)


btw why is Ra's pronounced as (Raas) in the Batman Films,whereas Ra's is pronounced as (Reish) in Batman : AC?


----------



## Anish (Apr 25, 2013)

In one post, ( i think)some one told batman defeated Bane. Imagine Bane without that mask (RIP batman).
Batman hides his identity. But ironman doesn't. 
Also, bats won't kill because of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness 
So, face it. Iron man wins.(when Ironman vs batman not Bruce Wayne vs Anthony Stark)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

Anish said:


> In one post, ( i think)some one told batman defeated Bane. Imagine Bane without that mask (RIP batman).
> Batman hides his identity. But ironman doesn't.
> Also, bats won't kill because of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness
> So, face it. Iron man wins.(when Ironman vs batman not Bruce Wayne vs Anthony Stark)


+1
Also,if IronMan vs Bane, It would be Bane who would get his back broken from repulsor rays,and missiles,and all the awesome weapons in the IronMan suit
IronMan can destroy Bane while staying in the air all the time,something that Bat-Brain can't do
Face it,Bat-Fans IronMan can destroy all Batman villians in one sitting,Bats would struggle against one Whiplash(I don't kill ppl lol,imagine kung-fu against whiplash )  then Run off to the Bat-Manor and the Bat-cave,make a armored batsuit, and then beatup whiplash


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I find the recent love for Batman funny, previously he was just a Detective with gadgets... Nolan shows him is dark light, movie becomes sucess and suddenly Batman has become awesome.
> DC always does that with their Super Heroes, When Superman was popular they Buffed him with insane powers like super weaving and Super thought, reading etc...
> Now Batman is getting buffed so much its getting ridiculous, in one of his fights against doomsday, he suddenly has a super power which is kind of AGI+ and he is suddely able to dodge all of the attacks from dooms day...
> I dont understand how he has time to design or create all the gadgets when he is roaming at night and acting rich guy during day.. And how the **** did he learn 76 martial arts without any supers powers (or gadgets like in matrix).



Ever heard of Batman Year one comics? or The Dark Knight Returns? Do some research for yourself, there are tons and tons of Batman Comics out there that portrayed him as a dark knight, which have been the definitive versions of Batman and that's exactly what Batman Begins followed.



> Batman is so ridiculous, hiding behind the farse of the most human super hero... but he has the most ridiculous super power... magically getting every gadget, idea or anything he needs during fights..



and hey genius! There's somebody called Lucius Fox, and he's been there in the comics since 1979.

As for who wins against who, everybody is right in their own way, I mean, the comic writers are people like us after all. Write yourself a story of Batman beating IM or vice versa 
As for me, I'm a big time Batman fan, since the Animated series on CN. I find Stark much cooler and humorous, but quickly get boring, not such a complex character. And Bruce Wayne...he's a fcking psychopath!


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2013)

rider said:


> I saw that in *her* first film.



Then who was batman ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Ever heard of Batman Year one comics? or The Dark Knight Returns? Do some research for yourself, there are tons and tons of Batman Comics out there that portrayed him as a dark knight, which have been the definitive versions of Batman and that's exactly what Batman Begins followed.



Frank miller's writings are really something. Superman Red Son was so so different. Have you read it?

Btw i've seen the animated movies of year one and dark knight returns. Amazing stuff.





cyborg47 said:


> and hey genius! There's somebody called Lucius Fox, and he's been there in the comics since 1979.
> 
> As for who wins against who, everybody is right in their own way, I mean, the comic writers are people like us after all. Write yourself a story of Batman beating IM or vice versa
> As for me, I'm a big time Batman fan, since the Animated series on CN. I find Stark much cooler and humorous, but quickly get boring, not such a complex character. And Bruce Wayne...he's a fcking psychopath!



This is fantastic analogy. Absolutely seconded. 

This post of yours is actually the thread decider.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1
> Also,if IronMan vs Bane, It would be Bane who would get his back broken from repulsor rays,and missiles,and all the awesome weapons in the IronMan suit
> IronMan can destroy Bane while staying in the air all the time,something that Bat-Brain can't do
> Face it,Bat-Fans IronMan can destroy all Batman villians in one sitting,Bats would struggle against one Whiplash(I don't kill ppl lol,imagine kung-fu against whiplash )  then Run off to the Bat-Manor and the Bat-cave,make a armored batsuit, and then beatup whiplash



^ agreed


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Frank miller's writings are really something. Superman Red Son was so so different. Have you read it?



Nope, too lazy to read comics, though I think I should read some. The last one I'd read was Superman Earth One.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1
> Also,if IronMan vs Bane, It would be Bane who would get his back broken from repulsor rays,and missiles,and all the awesome weapons in the IronMan suit
> IronMan can destroy Bane while staying in the air all the time,something that Bat-Brain can't do
> Face it,Bat-Fans IronMan can destroy all Batman villians in one sitting,Bats would struggle against one Whiplash(I don't kill ppl lol,imagine kung-fu against whiplash )  then Run off to the Bat-Manor and the Bat-cave,make a armored batsuit, and then beatup whiplash



I'll get this straight. Forget about direct confrontations. Bane would destroy Stark Tower without having Tony any idea of something like that, I mean, if an average scientist can place a machine on top of stark tower to open a portal(in the avengers, how dumb is that), imagine what a master strategist like Bane could do to the entire city. End of Story


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, too lazy to read comics, though I think I should read some. The last one I'd read was Superman Earth One.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get this straight. Forget about direct confrontations. Bane would destroy Stark Tower without having Tony any idea of something like that, I mean, if an average scientist can place a machine on top of stark tower to open a portal(in the avengers, how dumb is that), imagine what a master strategist like Bane could do to the entire city. End of Story


Your Argument is Invalid.
(Mind-Controlled)Average scientist in question had Lauki and his Mind-Controlled? goons to back him up. 
btw in the film.apart from Mr Stark and Ms Potts,who else live in the stark tower? 
Oh and Both Stark and Potts weren't there in the Tower
And Stark using his previously Non-Exist Detective skills figured out that Lauki would chose the tallest possible structure(aka Stark Tower) for his wormhole machine.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Your Argument is Invalid.
> Average scientist in question had Lauki and his Mind-Controlled? goons to back him up.
> btw in the film.apart from Mr Stark and Ms Potts,who else live in the stark tower?



Doesn't matter if he's mind controlled, or not. The problem lies with Tony's lack of knowledge of the scientist's presence on the Tower even when he's got a smart AI like Jarvis integrated into the entire building, and what Jarvis do? let the scientist go on to the top of the building, place the machine, and *use the free energy device that tony activates at the beginning of the film, and opens the portal. The smart AI is so smart, that it cuts off the connection only after the devices gets self sustained*...just because the plot requires him to. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> And Stark using his previously Non-Exist Detective skills figured out that Lauki would chose the tallest possible structure(aka Stark Tower) for his wormhole machine.



Like I said, Bane would destroy the entire city even before Tony realizes it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't matter if he's mind controlled, or not. The problem lies with Tony's lack of knowledge of the scientist's presence on the Tower even when he's got a smart AI like Jarvis integrated into the entire building, and what Jarvis do? let the scientist go on to the top of the building, place the machine, and *use the free energy device that tony activates at the beginning of the film, and opens the portal. The smart AI is so smart, that it cuts off the connection only after the devices gets self sustained*...just because the plot requires him to.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Bane would destroy the entire city even before Tony realizes it



Lol no.Scientist used the Tesseract to power his wormhole device.
and the Tesseract was built (supposedly) by Sab-Ka-Baap


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Lol no.Scientist used the Tesseract to power his wormhole device.



Watch the movie again 

*Jarvis - "Sir, I turned off the arc reactor...the device is already self sustained."* 

why couldn't he turn it off before the device went self sustained? of course, the aliens have to come through the portal, fight the avengers, kill people, lose, blah blah...


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

k tony was not there in starktower when loki and co used it,u got  point 

but what did batman did when catwomen is wandering in his own house and even she kicked his ...

 booked tickets for 10pm show today,am waiting...........


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> k tony was not there in starktower when loki and co used it,u got  point
> 
> *but what did batman did when catwomen is wandering in his own house and even she kicked his *...
> 
> booked tickets for 10pm show today,am waiting...........



Every (Super) hero has a weakness to be exploited by others.
If not, then whom he/she will fight?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> k tony was not there in starktower when loki and co used it,u got  point
> 
> but what did batman did when catwomen is wandering in his own house and even she kicked his ...
> 
> booked tickets for 10pm show today,am waiting...........



Yeah right. Genius


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

In terms of "doing things simply", none can bean IM.
**************************************

Ironman: Jarvis. Lock onto target. Fire up the missile.
Jarvis    : As your wish, sir

 (A 100-storey building with baddies, gone poof!!)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> In terms of "doing things simply", none can bean IM.
> **************************************
> 
> Ironman: Jarvis. Lock onto target. Fire up the missile.
> ...



Imagine bats doing the same thing........ 


Spoiler



You could make another Batman : Arkham xyz game 



I dont get the whole Batman vs IronMan thing.
apart from the "Billionare,Playboy,Philantrophist" thing,both of them aren't alike even ONE BIT
so you can't compare right? unless you like comparing Mangoes and Oranges.

Batman also has the strange power of making his GF look like sh!t from "cute 'n' hot" if she falls in love with a random soon-to-be villain


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Like I said, Bane would destroy the entire city even before Tony realizes it


 he won't, because Tony will use Jarvis to locate each and every bomb and then use some global bomb diffusing EMP. Batbrain was so smart that he coudn't locate the bomb himself and couldn't figure out that Bane was hiding beneath Wayne Industries.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> he won't, because Tony will use Jarvis to locate each and every bomb and then use some global bomb diffusing EMP.



Yeah, just like this right?

post 185  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/172555-batman-vs-ironman-7.html#post1891894


----------



## Jripper (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh jeez another batman vs ironman thread. 

This is kind of a pointless thread since their operating styles are different.  Iron man is more of a front lines explosive war machine while bats is more of a tactician and hands on combat specialist. Its unfair to compare them. And with the particular skill sets they have,its also unfair to compare them. Yes ironman looks to be the clear winner on paper(atleast during a random encounter between the two). But then batman has been known to take on worse and he has still won. It depends on the author. We can speculate all we want,it won't matter.

Iron man has been insanely buffed up in comics these days,with the extremis armor,bleeding edge armour,jarvis thought integration,etc etc which pretty much brings him close to invincible levels. And though people feel bats has been buffed up via the nolan trilogy as well,its far from the truth. While nolan's trilogy is an absolute epic,it loses a lot of potential by grounding the batman character in the so called realism. If that were not the case,there would have been so much more potential and headroom to operate in.

In any case,my pick amongst the two would be batman. 
Reasons being:- The character has almost unparalleled history(apart from superman). One of the only two golden age superheroes.Far more complex character and has great mythos behind him. Is a multilayered character. Is a thinking character. Someone earlier said batman was boring. That has to be the most surprising thing I have ever heard. But then again,its my opinion. Batman as a character is multilayered. The mythos is batman are just way too interesting. An example would be grant morrison's run on batman. That has to be the most complex story arc that has been ever attempted on batman. He came back from the beginning of time for crissakes. -_- He survived,because thats what he does. He created a backup personality incase he was ever attacked on a psychological level(refer:- batman of zur-en-arrh).Tower of babel is another example where batman's strategies are used to trick the entire JLA. 

Batman is not about head on conflict and assault on an enemy. Its about preparation. And given preparation time,batman can beat anyone. Iron man maybe able to beat a character in a random encounter,repulsor beam-poof.enemy gone. But anyone can create a character who is a lovechild of superman and wolverine. That is not difficult. To me a hero is someone who faces improbable odds,has limitations and embraces them,learns from his mistakes,prepares and then proves victorious. That,to me,is a far more compelling and appealing hero. It goes deeper than being an all action superhero,it goes down to a more integral and personal level. 
So yeah,batman for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 27, 2013)

@Jripper, Amen.

And yeah, The Tower of Babel for me, is possibly the most unique take on the JLA and Batman. The animated movie Doom was also based on the similar concept.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 27, 2013)

^ Read morrison's run on batman  It will blow your mind. Adds so many layers to the character. Absolute epic.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Ever heard of Batman Year one comics? or The Dark Knight Returns? Do some research for yourself, there are tons and tons of Batman Comics out there that portrayed him as a dark knight, which have been the definitive versions of Batman and that's exactly what Batman Begins followed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Batman comics started in 1930's.... after 40 years suddenly fox appears to give bruce every gadget he wants (inspired by james bond?!!)... Some one said Stark is nothing without his suit.... atleast stark designed it himself.... You have just helped my point... batman has been given unlimited resources, without proper reason


----------



## Jripper (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes we all do what is beneficial to us. Perhaps batty realized that he could better utilize the time he spent making the gadgets on other things and handed it over to lucius. Its not like he can't make it himself. He just chooses to get it done by another trusted party while he invests his time elsewhere. There is a difference between can't and doesn't. 
And also,could you please elaborate on the "without proper reason" part?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Lol Batman comics started in 1930's.... after 40 years suddenly fox appears to give bruce every gadget he wants (inspired by james bond?!!)... Some one said Stark is nothing without his suit.... atleast stark designed it himself.... You have just helped my point... batman has been given unlimited resources, without proper reason



You're trying too hard.
Understand that there's something called creative evolution. Literally every single fictional story in every genre does that. What's the point of creating any character if you want to be stuck with the original? Superman never had the power of flight in the original comics, and if the writers didn't take the creative freedom to add the flight, like ""oh no! original superman does not fly, we find this sudden love for superman, funny!"", we'd still have the same superman jumping high off the roof tops 
Isn't that the whole point of comics? Every time a new writer/artist takes over, they reinvent it, and its a good thing for us. There's no 'be all end all' definitive version of of any fictional character. Nolan's Batman is just one of those interpretations, and he nailed it, it was true to the comics and he left his own mark on the mythos as well. There's no need for him to be a slave for the comics, they're just good source material.
And none of the comics have a direct continuity to each other since 1939. Every new series comics had its own origin story and ending. so your point is invalid!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

Exactly, things need to evolve for the better. Batman started as a detective comic series. But as the years passed, the writers evolved him into a dark and cold superhero that we know today.

Btw, i can conclude that marvel animated movies are nowhere near their DC counterparts. Watched *"Ironman - Rise of the technovores"*. It was meh and completely outclassed by DC movies like Superman/Batman/JL. Will watch Superman- Unbound next. A new justice league movie is also coming up.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Exactly, things need to evolve for the better. Batman started as a detective comic series. But as the years passed, the writers evolved him into a dark and cold superhero that we know today.
> 
> Btw, i can conclude that marvel animated movies are nowhere near their DC counterparts. Watched *"Ironman - Rise of the technovores"*. It was meh and completely outclassed by DC movies like Superman/Batman/JL. Will watch Superman- Unbound next. *A new justice league movie is also coming up.*



Live-Action? or animated based on JLU?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Live-Action? or animated based on JLU?



Animated, Justice League Flashpoint, the plot sounds KICKAS$!!

here's the plot synopsis


Spoiler






> When time travel allows a past wrong to be righted for The Flash and his family, the ripples of the event prove disastrous as a fractured, alternate reality now exists where a Justice League never formed, and even Superman is nowhere to be found. Teaming with a grittier, more violent Dark Knight and Cyborg, Flash races to restore the continuity of his original timeline while this new world is ravaged by a fierce war between Wonder Woman’s Amazons and Aquaman’s Atlanteans. With breath taking action and an all-star voice cast, it’s a bold, emotional vision that will forever change the landscape of the DC Universe.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ Wow, the plot really sounds kick@ss. ^^ The grittier batman from alternate timeline is Thomas Wayne ( bruce wayne's father). 
This is now my most awaited movie after man of steel.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Live-Action? or animated based on JLU?



Animated.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

and guess who the Joker is



Spoiler



Martha Wayne


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and guess who the Joker is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:eeksign:

Totally unexpected. This is why DC movies stand out. Can't wait for this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and guess who the Joker is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Spoiler



*insidepulse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/flashpoint-batman-knight-of-vengeance-3-page-1.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ Oh so it was bruce who was shot in that timeline right? Gotta read this comics asap. TFS buddy.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 28, 2013)

^ OKay that is badass :O HAVE TO..I mean have to read that -_-


----------



## ashok612 (May 6, 2013)

Attitude is Everything


----------



## Jripper (May 7, 2013)

Depends on what attitude you prefer to focus on. Wisecracks and cockiness or steel-hard resolve and grit and being a global symbol (I'm not saying Iron man doesn't have grit or resolve,I'm talking about the traits that your meme displays).

Meme's are primarily meant to be funny.And that is one lame meme to base your argument on. I'll tell you why. I'll leave out the intellect part of both heroes in the equation. It takes much less effort to become Iron man than it would take to become batman(the real one). The only learning curve will be learning how to maneuver the suit.
Being batman however..well, we all know how easy that is (sarcasm intended). 
And also, "anyone can be batman" is a line which symbolises that everyone has the capability to do good and stand up and rise to a challenge.They can do it with or without wearing a bat costume. Its stands for unification and global stand against oppression. Taking that on a literal basis is downright silly.

So yeah,there goes your meme. Try again.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Something to make everyone happy :

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzv91e8kVy1qdul9eo1_500.jpg

/thread


----------



## Makx (May 7, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aYN2Mnx_700b_v1.jpg


----------



## hars1988 (May 8, 2013)

may be off topic but have a look


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 30, 2013)

Batman never kills. He is kind of a non violent person. But ironman, phew!!


----------



## Jripper (May 30, 2013)

^ *Not killing* is not equal to *non-violent*.
But yes agree with what you are saying. Bats doesn't kill. He subdues. Ironman has no qualms about killing though.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 30, 2013)

Makx said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aYN2Mnx_700b_v1.jpg



I didnt get this part 
Superman-Sun=Normal man ?? How ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I didnt get this part
> Superman-Sun=Normal man ?? How ??


Superman is a solar powered man. He gets energy from yellow sun of Earth. Remove it and all his powers are lost. Now that used to happen in earlier comics. In recent issues, he can sustain absence of sun but not for eternity.

Read this: Iron Man's armor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> As such the new armor is a part of Tony Stark's now-posthuman biology - it is stored inside Tony's body in its entirety, "manifesting" itself when mentally commanded.[21]
> The neurokinetic user-controlled morphologic nanoparticle bundles that form the suit reside in Stark's body, and form a fibrous wetweb of iron and platinum,[22] that can be commanded to form any type of structure upon Stark's skin, such as large boxing gloves,[23] or weapons, including large guns extending from his arms[22] or a lightsaber-like energy sword with which Iron Man was actually able to harm one of the Worthy during the 2011 "Fear Itself" storyline.[24] The nano-machines can even mimic the appearance of clothes, and then dissociate to transform into the Iron Man armor whenever Stark wishes.[25] The suit adds less than twenty-five pounds to Stark's body mass, and can stop a howitzer shell.[22]



Means IM carries the suit in his body.
So batbrain got  again


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2013)

donno how batman+kryptonite makes superman, if that is kryptonite
superman is solar powered, so no sun means no superpowers


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

IronMan is EMP-proof


----------



## Vignesh B (May 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> donno how batman+kryptonite makes superman, if that is kryptonite


I don't think the image depicts like that. As far as I think it says a batman equipped with kryptonite is greater than superman(or in other words can beat superman)


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

Guys.. Thread is about BM vs IM. 
Leave SM!!


----------



## noob (May 30, 2013)

I think Shaktiman can kick both IronMan and Batmans ass. 

Why do you think Shaktiman can't do it ?


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Batman never kills.



not entirely true. think he does not like firearms, but does not hesitate to kill with say the grappling hook


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

^^
Wrong.




Ironman = Robot


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> not entirely true. think he does not like firearms, but does not hesitate to kill with say the grappling hook



He doesn't kill. He just uses a technicality to let die.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

In earlier versions, Batman actually killed people.

#1:
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_z1I7MZBuVEs/SjnVZCGMxHI/AAAAAAAAAB0/v84_KZXwNfE/s400/Batman+Killing+3.jpg


#2:
*luchins.com/dickery/Tec_055_batman_kills_brainwashed_dupe.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

^Aye. But then these were essentially made non-canon with Crisis on Infinite Earth, Infinite Crisis, Final Crisis, Blackest Night and then Flashpoint. 

It can safely be said that these ensure that the batman of those comics has almost nothing to do with the modern Batman.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Superman is a solar powered man. He gets energy from yellow sun of Earth. Remove it and all his powers are lost. Now that used to happen in earlier comics. In recent issues, he can sustain absence of sun but not for eternity.



I just made up a little theory about that. Superman doesn't really have to lose all his powers immediately without the yellow sun, coz he basically grew up under it since being a toddler, he's adapted to it. He may lose his powers without the sun, but that might take some time, may be even years.


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2013)

noob said:


> Why do you think Shaktiman can't do it ?



Be cool


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

noob said:


> I think Shaktiman can kick both IronMan and Batmans ass.
> 
> Why do you think Shaktiman can't do it ?



Post your query here. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/172777-super-heroes-villains-discussion-thread.html


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

ShaktiMaan is a fail superhero who now acts as "Nanaji" in a certain Hindi TV serial


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ShaktiMaan is a fail superhero who now acts as "Nanaji" in a certain Hindi TV serial



and you secretly watch them?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and you secretly watch them?



No my Mom watches. kabhi kabhi aank lag jaati hain kya karein


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

Bumping up.

Stark is the coolest superhero in the entire superhero universe; He's funny, jovial, known for his witty remarks and at the same time - Intellectual. 
No offense to Wayne fans, Wayne is always grumpy. Though i never saw Intellectual Wayne joked about anyone. <grumpy smiley>


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 4, 2013)

^eh wot. Batman is extremely intellectual, at peak physical condition achievable without roids, has tremendous willpower, no substance additions, doesn't rely on external power sources(99.99% of the time), has superior allies(Nightwing, Huntress, Oracle etc.), very resourceful, extreme power of deduction, doesn't rely on his suit of armour most of the time, has greater depth and complexity as a character,he utilizes the power of the mind as well as the power of the body etc.

Your statement "Wayne is always grumpy" chooses to ignore moments like this:



BTW, witty remarks don't make a person a better superhero.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2013)

Batman needs fox and a company that makes prototype defense equipment for his gear. Iron Man built his suit, and the solution to the power crisis in a hostage situation.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

dead5 said:


> BTW, witty remarks don't make a person a better superhero.


I spoke of the "Coolness factor" between the two and i din't say witty remarks makes a person a better superhero.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^eh wot. Batman is extremely intellectual, at peak physical condition achievable without roids, has tremendous willpower, no substance additions, doesn't rely on external power sources(99.99% of the time), has superior allies(Nightwing, Huntress, Oracle etc.), very resourceful, extreme power of deduction, doesn't rely on his suit of armour most of the time, has greater depth and complexity as a character,he utilizes the power of the mind as well as the *power of the body* etc.
> 
> Your statement "Wayne is always grumpy" chooses to ignore moments like this:
> 
> ...



Power of body    I would like to see batman survive a planetary explosion at point blank range if he's that much powerful
Shikamaru (naruto) is better than Batman.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I spoke of the "Coolness factor" between the two and i din't say witty remarks makes a person a better superhero.



Well, it doesn't make a superhero cooler either.



Luffy said:


> Power of body    I would like to see batman survive a planetary explosion at point blank range if he's that much powerful
> Shikamaru (naruto) is better than Batman.



When I said power of the body I didn't mean that he can withstand large scale explosions but that he also takes advantages of his physical prowess in order to defeat his current foe.

If we are going to bring anime in I'll say that even Krillin can defeat most other superheros. 

@Anorion: Comics, please. Tony Starks power solution and the suit was built by Yinsen and with Yinsen contributing a large part while Batman built his suit himself. He just uses Fox to manage Wayne Enterprises because he is a better CEO and Batman is too busy kicking arse to sit in board meetings. And Wayne isn't entirely detached from Enterprises either. He does fly about representing the company, participate in negotiations and business deals, try and blockade Luthor's plans(and usually end up being more successful than Superman), regularly visit the Daily Planet(after purchasing it from Luthor) to check up on his employees etc.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, it doesn't make a superhero cooler either.


I dont want to argue with a mute point.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No my Mom watches. kabhi kabhi aank lag jaati hain kya karein


correct !!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Batman needs fox and a company that makes prototype defense equipment for his gear. Iron Man built his suit, and the solution to the power crisis in a hostage situation.



Yeah right, that's the reason Fox thinks the Batwing from TDKR needs a somebody like Bruce Wayne to fix its software. He is just as genius as Fox is, but nothing wrong with using some help 



Luffy said:


> Power of body    I would like to see batman survive a planetary explosion at point blank range if he's that much powerful



He won't survive it, he'll know it before hand and will do whatever he can to stop it  Unlike giving out the address, publicly challenging a dangerous terrorist and getting his house blown up, seriously, Tony Stark is that dumb? 



Gearbox said:


> Bumping up.
> 
> Stark is the coolest superhero in the entire superhero universe; He's funny, jovial, known for his witty remarks and at the same time - Intellectual.



if that really was the case, he wouldn't have been a second class hero in the marvel comics. Replace Christian Bale with any good actor, Batman will do fine, but replacing RDJ will totally destroy the franchise, we'll have to wait and see that happen.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> No my Mom watches. kabhi kabhi aank lag jaati hain kya karein



Understandable. I had my computer in the living room for around 6 years until last year, had to bear all the tv serials 



Gearbox said:


> No offense to Wayne fans, Wayne is always grumpy. Though i never saw Intellectual Wayne joked about anyone. <grumpy smiley>



Humor doesn't make a a comic character a hero, character does. Though Bruce Wayne does crack a few jokes in the entire trilogy, with Alfred and Fox. You didn't notice any?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> He won't survive it, he'll know it before hand and will do whatever he can to stop it  Unlike giving out the address, publicly challenging a dangerous terrorist and getting his house blown up, seriously, Tony Stark is that dumb?



 oh, I see. Can he teleport that cause of planet explosion within a second of knowing it on his own without using tech? (hint: watch Goku teleporting Cell to save Earth). The most BM can do is know the planet's gonna explode and get traumatised thinking he'll get caught in the explosion too WITHOUT DOING ANYTHING $HIT ABOUT IT.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> oh, I see. Can he teleport that cause of planet explosion within a second of knowing it on his own without using tech? (hint: watch Goku teleporting Cell to save Earth). The most BM can do is know the planet's gonna explode and get traumatised thinking he'll get caught in the explosion too WITHOUT DOING ANYTHING $HIT ABOUT IT.



Lol, good for you if that's what you think he can do


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 5, 2013)

That Luffy is a classic troll,comparing Batman to always dead Goku 

Tony Stark ko ek chamaat lagayaa naa kisine saala uthega nahi kabhi.

Oh and almost forgot

Vegeta >>>>> goku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> That Luffy is a classic troll,comparing Batman to always dead Goku
> 
> Tony Stark ko ek chamaat lagayaa naa kisine saala uthega nahi kabhi.
> 
> ...



Batman's so weak that even Yamcha from Dragonball (not even Z) can beat him.

Vegeta himself admitted Goku's better than him. So, your point is invalid.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Humor doesn't make a a comic character a hero, character does. Though Bruce Wayne does crack a few jokes in the entire trilogy, with Alfred and Fox. You didn't notice any?


Like dead5, you too got my point wrong. I din't say coolness/humor makes one as superhero. I said he's the coolest superhero. There's a difference/


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Shikamaru (naruto) is better than Batman.



Are u serious?


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys. stick to BM vs IM.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

When it comes to pure Firepower and the ability to withstand hits,IronMan wins(Also there is the coolness factor)
Batman is better overall(Story,Characters,Dialogue and Live-Action films and Videogames  (Face it,Atleast in TDK there wasn't some shitty twist that said 



Spoiler



Joker is not the Joker he is an Actor with a Limey accent made to portray a fictional supervillain 


)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2013)

Batman built a suit to withstand the power of superman, even at such an old age..
He even managed to BUILD kryptonite and outsmarted superman in the end..
If there was really a Ironman vs Batman, im sure he would outsmart him in some way..


Spoiler



bruce dies in the end due to heart condition 



Spoiler



NOT


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Are u serious?



yes I'm. Atleast Shikamaru doesn't needs months of prep-time to beat/understand just one opponent.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If there was really a Ironman vs Batman, im sure he would outsmart him in some way..



Simple..he'll use the EMP

[youtube]nK056dWK7ts[/youtube]

and then..Jarvis? Jarvis are you there? omg i feel so lonely!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2013)

That Luffy is not trying hard enough.

Comparing Batman to Yamcha


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Simple..he'll use the EMP



Is it? 
If Stark can built suits that can withstand Outer-space/Deep-water/Anti-radiation/Hulk-equivalent, don't you think he can do something for the EMP!!

StarK: Are you there? omg i feel so lonely! 
Jarvis: [EMP Override activated] Yes sir!!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> yes I'm. Atleast Shikamaru doesn't needs months of prep-time to beat/understand just one opponent.



you are comparing wrong ppl


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

You should realize that batman won't solely rely on the EMP to defeat Iron Man. He will find an emotional or psychological vulnerability in Iron Man and defeat him with the help of that. Eg. The Nolan Batman could try and remind Stark of New York triggering anxiety attacks compromising him making him easy to defeat.

Stark is very impulsive, obsessive and emotionally unstable. Batman would surely exploit that.  

Also




Spoiler



Darkseid > Ironman.

Batman > Darkseid. 

QED, Batman > Ironman.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> You should realize that batman won't solely rely on the EMP to defeat Iron Man. *He will find an emotional or psychological vulnerability in Iron Man and defeat him with the help of that. Eg. The Nolan Batman could try and remind Stark of New York triggering anxiety attacks compromising him making him easy to defeat.
> 
> *Stark is very impulsive, obsessive and emotionally unstable. Batman would surely exploit that.



You just turned Batman into a "Super-villain".


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You just turned Batman into a "Super-villain".



You mean like when he found a vulnerability in the form of her plants in Poison Ivy, Lois Lane in Superman when he was under Ivy's control, the destruction of Apokolips in Darkseid etc.?


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

I mean like "*He will find an emotional or psychological vulnerability in Iron Man and defeat him with the help of that. *"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah c'mon, they'd be good friends, not fight each other.

*cdn.iwastesomuchtime.com/122720121209106.jpg


----------



## n_iceman (Jun 6, 2013)

.. Hahaha 


Btw... Really nice thread this


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I mean like "*He will find an emotional or psychological vulnerability in Iron Man and defeat him with the help of that. *"



Lois Lane, Apokolips & the plants are emotional vulnerabilities for Superman, Darkseid & Poison Ivy. Arkham Asylum & The Long Halloween should tell you everything you need to know about Batman exploiting psychology.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wasn't that how he started as Batman in BB? Scare the crap out of his enemies. And how can we ignore this awesome line from Ra's and Bane?



> "Theatricality and Deception are powerful agents to the uninitiated"





Gearbox said:


> StarK: Are you there? omg i feel so lonely!
> Jarvis: [EMP Override activated] Yes sir!!



"Jarvis : Done, and Tony...I can do $hit without you in the suit, so I'm throwing you out, lemme take care of the trouble"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Wasn't that how he started as Batman in BB? Scare the crap out of his enemies. And how can we ignore this awesome line from Ra's and Bane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jarvis got hacked by cyborg 






Batman & IronMan cannot be compared Fanboys


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just saying, Stark can do no $hit without Jarvis.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Stark created the Mark I without Jarvis. Don't underpower a superhero and don't talk ill of him/her, to up another!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Stark created the Mark I without Jarvis. Don't underpower a superhero and don't talk ill of him/her, to up another!!



Nobody is underpowering him, you seriously think the world will give a $hit about what I think of Stark or Iron man? IM3 just made a billion, so chill up 

Actually, Stark created it from the arc reactor that came from Yinsen(who also was the co creator of the mark 1  )


EDIT - [youtube]Cm6LjnEjC3k[/youtube]


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

for me it's GOKU...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2013)

RohanM said:


> for me it's GOKU...



+1 to this.
He's the best fictional character ever.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2013)

He is always dead.

Vegeta >> goku

Vegeta is a cult of personality.Goku is dumb.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree
Vegeta >>>>>>>>>Goku but Vegeta did admit Goku is better than him..
PS: This is BM vs IM thread, lets keep it that way


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ LoL & i thought it was Batman vs Ironman thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2013)

Sigh couldnt resist lol


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

People are tired of fighting for BM vs IM..
Now, let'em sleep.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> People are tired of fighting for BM vs IM..
> Now, let'em sleep.



So think u & i cause we are staunch supporters of IM


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> So think u & i cause we are staunch supporters of IM



As said, tired of fighting for IM vs BM> 
It's time for *IWM *(Antoinette "Toni" Stark) Vs *BWM *(Katherine kane) 

Here, i give up for *BWM*..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> As said, tired of fighting for IM vs BM>
> It's time for *IWM *(Antoinette "Toni" Stark) Vs *BWM *(Katherine kane)
> 
> Here, i give up for *BWM*..



You cheater....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> You cheater....


 Lol its pretty fair 
By the way, are you iChaitanya from Chip-forums ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah!
I'm only on TDF


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 14, 2013)

iron man no doubt
he is a million times cooler
and even he is self dependent as he can make stuff to get out of a situation


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

Iron man is proud,arrogant and self obsessed..plus hes a Casanova. If he existed in real life, they would make a douchebag meme out of his pic. And if it weren't for the movies, half the world wouldn't even know who Iron Man is. I had only 1 of his comic as a child..no ove ever likes him anyway...C'mon his suit can supply him food and oxygen for days, and the nano bots can repair his cell within the suit.. yeah bye bye hospitals 
WTH is this Harry Potter's suit o wat.. Ok fine the suit has nanotech and stuff but when a suit goes beyond sci-fi it gets lame... 

Ironman is like Stan Lee's answer to DC's Batman, a hero that tries too hard to reach the coolness of Batman.

Batman is way cooler overall, cuz he feels real. His feelings, his pains, we can relate to it. He barely smiles,and is always serious.. a true Dark Knight...way better. And Batman didnt need movies or TV series to be popular. He was simply likable from the comic series itself.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Ironman is like Stan Lee's answer to DC's Batman, a hero that tries too hard to reach the coolness of Batman.


Oh// Not again!!!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh sorry, Ironman is NOT Stan Lee's answer to DC's Batman

In fact, there cant be any hero that can be an "answer" to Batman. Batman is batman, no superhero can come close in comparison.

Sorry Batman for putting you in the category of LOHA TINA MAN


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh// Not again!!!


You created the thread. Now repent. 
But, I've got to say, I learnt a lot about these two superheroes and some others from this thread which had never struck me!


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> You created the thread. Now repent.


 No. I didn't create. Dead5 created/


----------



## sksundram (Jul 14, 2013)

i never read a batman or ironman comics...just saw them in movies...so i would vote for SCD ( now that's a Q for my fellow digitians)...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> No. I didn't create. Dead5 created/


Lol, I just noticed that. You are the author of the Super heroes/villains thread. So much confusion.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Lol, I just noticed that. You are the author of the Super heroes/villains thread. So much confusion.


*cs7002.vk.me/c7006/v7006806/1a6cf/MwTC_74QoA4.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> He is always dead.
> 
> Vegeta >> goku
> 
> Vegeta is a cult of personality.Goku is dumb.



Vegeta died twice, once while against Frieza and other time against fat Majin Buu

Goku died twice. Once while helping Piccolo kill Raditz and other time when he teleported Cell to King Kai's planet and saved Earth from explosion.



mikael_schiffer said:


> Ironman is like Stan Lee's answer to DC's Batman, a hero that tries too hard to reach the coolness of Batman.
> 
> Batman is way cooler overall, cuz he feels real.



Iron Man is waaaayyyyyy more cooler than Batbrain. Batman needs days of preparation time to understand the enemies who have defeated BM in the first encounter. Captain America is a better opponent for BM, because if IM goes all out, BM won't have a cave/home/place to return to. By the way, Captain America is also better than BM.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Vegeta died twice, once while against Frieza and other time against fat Majin Buu
> 
> *Goku died twice*. Once while helping Piccolo kill Raditz and other time when he teleported Cell to King Kai's planet and saved Earth from explosion.



Goku had Raditz when he caught his tail and Raditz fooled him 

Also Vegeta's 2nd 'death' was a sacrifice.

Goku killed a King Kai and his pets.Yup real hero.



Luffy said:


> Iron Man is waaaayyyyyy more cooler than Batbrain. Batman needs days of preparation time to understand the enemies who have defeated BM in the first encounter. Captain America is a better opponent for BM, because if IM goes all out, BM won't have a cave/home/place to return to. By the way, Captain America is also better than BM.



You are not trying hard enough.

If you want to see how 'cool' Batman is watch the Justice League.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

Bleh.
ChaCha Choudhary and Sabu wins .


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Chacha choudhary ka dimag PC se bhi tezz hai..lol... 
aur jab sabu ko gussa aata hai, to jupiter me jwala-mukhi phoot tha hai.. ...

Best superhero : Nagraj or Parmanu !!!

Diamond Comics : our Desi DC comics !!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Chacha choudhary ka dimag PC se bhi tezz hai..lol...
> aur jab sabu ko gussa aata hai, to jupiter me jwala-mukhi phoot tha hai.. ...
> 
> Best superhero : Nagraj or Parmanu !!!
> ...


I still have those nagraaj stickers


----------

